# wtf hcg levels from beta are 10? what does this mean *now with more details*



## lynne192

long story, me and OH been TTC for almost 3.5years now, been on clomid and now waiting on IUI, last month i thought i was preg, got faint lines on like 10 tests anyways got beta waited over a week for results during this time period came but phone for results anyways, clerk said not preg and normal this was about 7th september the bloods where taken got my period on the 11th. I went to docs on monday for migraine meds and said i wouldn't start them until my hcg level was zero when i ask her it seems my levels weren't neg they were 10 and should have been repeated last month, not told they were fine and left for over a month!!!!! when was in the doctors i asked what this could be she said she was unsure what this meant that it was too low to mean pregnancy and that she didn't think it was in any way pregnancy related (ruling out chemical, ectopic and miscarriage) said she wanted to redo test to make sure it was nothing else (cancer, menopause or something.....) got repeats done today and nurse was just as useless she done bloods fine but said that there must be something somewhere, and said she hoped HCG was still there i said i wasn't sure what result i wanted and she said "don't you want to be pregnant" of course i do but if don't isn't thinking pregnancy i want either high HCG from this month showing pregnant and last months being human error or my levels now at zero where they belong if i'm not pregnant!

The bloods last month were done at 8-9DPO roughly and since then got period like bleeding a day before my period was due (kinda rare but they are getting more regular) i also got positive on ovulation tests this month at CD15-16 and O sign on my monitor.... done 10imu/ml hpt all been mega faint lines if even only two mega faints and all others bfn....

I am in my 20's but have alot of fertility problems: PCOS, only one tube, backwards uterus and blood attacking condition....

i had an ectopic in feb but my hCG went back down to 2 in march..... 

so confused and no idea what this means doctor didn't seem to either.........

HELP!!!!!

any help in this matter would be great any advice or stories too


----------



## Britt11

lynne192 said:


> long story but last month i thought i was preg, got faint lines on like 10 tests anyways got beta waited over a week for results during this time period came but phone for results clerk said not preg and normal. at docs today for migraine meds and said my levels weren't neg they were 10 and should have been repeated last monh? getting repeat tomorrow but what could this al mean bloods were done ABOUT 8/9 dpo

you're right! 10 is definitely not negative...especially at 8/9dpo...what has happend since then? did you get AF? have you repeated a HPT?

cheers,


----------



## keepsmiling

i thought naything over 5 was preg x


----------



## lynne192

i got period bleeding day before was due. got pos ov on opk and fertility monitor at cd 15-16 this month now 8dpo apprently getting invisable line on 10mui/ml hpt. so dunno what to think or whats going on doctor didn't either hence why repeating bloods


----------



## keepsmiling

when r they gettin repeated hunx


----------



## lynne192

no my gp said anything less than 20 on beta is classed not pregnant but not getting great lines now on very early hpts and its been a month


----------



## JaniceT

Did your Doc give you another test? If I recall, 15 is clinically considered pregnant. Anything between 1 and 15 is to be retested because non-pregnant is zero.


----------



## lynne192

got appointment for beta on wed


----------



## lynne192

anyone know what the hell could be going on?


----------



## honeybee2

lynn- have you got positive lines on preg test???


----------



## lynne192

nope.


----------



## balletgirl

Just read your posts Lynne - dont know what could be going on, but just wanted to say am thinking of you and really hope you get a good outcome.

I know this isnt the same, but when I was expecting my first, I did loads of tests and kept getting faint positives, so went to the doctor for blood tests. After a week I went back and he said it was negative..(actually he "helpfully" said I had proberbly lost "it") ...went back to the docs a month later as I just didnt feel right, and I was pregnant after all....

My point is I know you are prob feeling worried and confused, but dont give up hope...sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes
xx


----------



## BizyBee

FX for Wednesday! How strange. My only thought is that you may have had a chemical last month and this month they detected an early pregnancy. Good luck.


----------



## lynne192

she seems to think pregnancy is the last thing it could be and worried more about illness and such only things i can find hcg related are menopause, tumour growths cancer etc... so just worried myself more, i was worried last month about an ectopic hence why i got the blood in the first place, i have done tests since then and never got a :bfp: so i doubt it was pregnant or even if my Hcg levels are even still sitting at 10 but its really worried me now.


----------



## lynne192

haven't got results from this month so chances are Hcg has gone she said she doesn't think it was pregnancy related at all...????


----------



## looknomore

You could have had a chemical pregnancy or missed miscarriage, though I am not sure if it will be classified as that cos u did not miss your period date


----------



## lynne192

she doesn't seem to think it was pregnancy related at all because levels were soo low.


----------



## lynne192

i'm totally freaking out i dunno what this could all mean i feel like i have been pushed into utter confusion


----------



## lynne192

had my beta blood redone today wont likely get the results till monday, but i have been doing 10mui/ml hpt. just till now they have been mostly :bfn: but today got mega faint line :wacko: not sure what to made of it cause i am 10DPO so surely it would be either pos or neg by now???


----------



## keepsmiling

hmm tht does seem weird,, cna u post a pik hun xx


----------



## lynne192

will try only got webcam and its shit


----------



## keepsmiling

yuh have a go hun, xx


----------



## lynne192

sorry pictures are crap:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20101006_13.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20101006_12.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20101006_1.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/Snapshot_20101006.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling

i do think i can c somthing in the top pic xx


----------



## lynne192

its hard to get it on camera can bearly see it in person if that makes sense, i am going mad now because i don't feel too great and beta bloods wont be back until monday


----------



## raf-wife

i can see them all clear as day, did they come up within the time limit ?

good luck


----------



## lynne192

i believe so why? i am worried after last months results but they have been neg until now.... i dunno what to think or do and as said really not feeling too good at all and need to wait till at least monday for my beta blood results...


----------



## raf-wife

im not normally good at seeing these but can definatly see pink lines i hope this is the start of a bfp for you and not nasty evaps


----------



## lynne192

me too but worried that might just be hormon levels acting up as they were 10 last month on a beta and not been retested till today.


----------



## Quaver

Another possibility is ovarian cysts.
But hope this is :baby:
:dust:


----------



## lynne192

i have about 50 ovarian cysts i have sever pcos and never had this before. plus apprently its very rare to get hcg with ovarian cysts.


----------



## looknomore

HCG is only produced by embryos. Not cycts or corpus luteums.

Dont wanna scare u- hope its not ectopic


----------



## lynne192

me too but never had this with my ectopic in feb... my levels then at 4-5weeks was well over 3,000 mine has got to be about or just less than 10 atm as bearly anything on my 10mui/ml tests...???


----------



## Quaver

looknomore said:


> HCG is only produced by embryos. Not cycts or corpus luteums.

No, cysts can produce hcgs as well as menopause and certain cancers.


----------



## lynne192

she didn't seem to think it was there and nurse today said it means theres something somewhere


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got cycts n dnt get pos on hpt so i dnt think thats right x


----------



## Quaver

keepsmiling said:


> iv got cycts n dnt get pos on hpt so i dnt think thats right x

It is extremely rare. And different to PCOS.
It usually disappears by itself, so it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## diva

Hey,

Positive pregnancy tests don't always indicate that conception has occurred. In some instances, false positives occur completely unrelated to pregnancy. Several medical conditions can cause the production of human chorionic gonadotropin, or HCG, the hormone which usually indicates that conception has occurred. Although very low quantities of HCG are present in some cases, the advanced technology of home pregnancy tests allows for detection of HCG at lower levels. Many doctors verify pregnancy by drawing multiple blood samples over the course of days or weeks and follow up with an early ultrasound at around six weeks gestation.

Pituitary Disorders of the pituitary gland can cause a false positive pregnancy test. Pituitary tumors can stimulate cells in the pituitary gland to produce HCG. Menopause can also affect the pituitary, leading to HCG production and false positive pregnancy tests. On rare occasions, the pituitary can create HCG even when no disorder or tumor is present.

Ovarian Cysts, Corpus luteum cysts on the ovaries can cause false positives on pregnancy tests. The corpus luteum remains on the ovary after the egg is released. With time, it disintegrates and the cycle is repeated. If the corpus luteum fills with blood or fluid, it becomes a cyst and remains on the ovary. The corpus luteum produces HCG, and can therefore interfere with the accuracy of a pregnancy test.


Chemical pregnancys, Less than 5 is classed as none pregnant. If you have hcg of above 5 a retest for hcg would be recommended. If you had a hc beta of 10 and then have negative hpts. It was more than likely that you had a biochemical pg. If your hcg level is still 10 and still having faint bfp hpts, further tests should be done especially a ultrasound scan.

:thumbup: Good luck.


----------



## MrsRH

diva said:


> Hey,
> 
> Positive pregnancy tests don't always indicate that conception has occurred. In some instances, false positives occur completely unrelated to pregnancy. Several medical conditions can cause the production of human chorionic gonadotropin, or HCG, the hormone which usually indicates that conception has occurred. Although very low quantities of HCG are present in some cases, the advanced technology of home pregnancy tests allows for detection of HCG at lower levels. Many doctors verify pregnancy by drawing multiple blood samples over the course of days or weeks and follow up with an early ultrasound at around six weeks gestation.
> 
> *Pituitary Disorders of the pituitary gland can cause a false positive pregnancy test. Pituitary tumors can stimulate cells in the pituitary gland to produce HCG. Menopause can also affect the pituitary, leading to HCG production and false positive pregnancy tests. On rare occasions, the pituitary can create HCG even when no disorder or tumor is present.*
> Ovarian Cysts, Corpus luteum cysts on the ovaries can cause false positives on pregnancy tests. The corpus luteum remains on the ovary after the egg is released. With time, it disintegrates and the cycle is repeated. If the corpus luteum fills with blood or fluid, it becomes a cyst and remains on the ovary. The corpus luteum produces HCG, and can therefore interfere with the accuracy of a pregnancy test.
> 
> 
> Chemical pregnancys, Less than 5 is classed as none pregnant. If you have hcg of above 5 a retest for hcg would be recommended. If you had a hc beta of 10 and then have negative hpts. It was more than likely that you had a biochemical pg. If your hcg level is still 10 and still having faint bfp hpts, further tests should be done especially a ultrasound scan.
> 
> :thumbup: Good luck.

sorry to correct you but the pituitary gland does not produce HCG

it produces.................
growth hormone
TSH
ACTH
oxytocin
LH
FSH
prolactin
ADH

HCG comes from embyonic tissue and some tumours


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Hun I've just been through this after ivf... Anything over 25 is classed as pregnant but low levels tend to indicate an early m/c or chemical pregnancy as it's also known.

I was encouraged to have bloods done until I was less than 10 to ensure mine wasn't ectopic.

Big :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks safe to say more confused :wacko: now thank before lol... thanks anyways guys.


----------



## lynne192

mine must have went down last month around the time i bleed because no hpt showed anything and all my ovulation tests were neg too :wacko:


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm so sorry Hun it sucks. I should imagine it was an embryo but for whatever reason it didn't implant properly. They say 80% of pregnancies turn out this way apparently but it doesn't stop it being crappy x


----------



## lynne192

she said it was not likely to be pregnancy related at all... and said was more likely to be a problem and looking for illness etc.


----------



## rachelle1975

How odd?? Surely if you are actively trying there's no way they can rule out pregnancy? Did she suggests to find out what it was?


----------



## lynne192

because level is only 10 thats why they are not considering pregnancy, the clerk made a mistake by telling me my results were normal last month so only just getting retest today.


----------



## dan-o

Good luck lynne. I agree 10 seems too high for a typical non pregnant level.

Hope they find you some answers soon hun xx

:hug:


----------



## lynne192

thanks mee to driving myself crazy i can't sleep or anything my hpt is neg this morning but got faint pos yesterday afternoon so not sure whats going on need to wait till mon-wednesday to get my tests can't stand the wait :cry:


----------



## Quaver

lynne192 said:


> thanks mee to driving myself crazy i can't sleep or anything my hpt is neg this morning but got faint pos yesterday afternoon so not sure whats going on need to wait till mon-wednesday to get my tests can't stand the wait :cry:

Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun going away on sat so trying to focus on that and not all this mess.


----------



## lynne192

I called doctors yesterday for my results and they said they are unlikely to be in until tuesday/wednesday a whole week after they were done betas are meant to be repeated after 48-72 hours!!! Bloody useless anyways i am off on holiday till about wednesday so wont be around going away worried sick but not much i can do until i get these damn results :(


----------



## lynne192

i called the doctors on tuesday and talked to the women who said my levels were now less than one? so i dunno what the hell happened or was going on.... i dunno whether to make an appointment with the doctor and see what she thinks it could have been?


----------



## dan-o

So glad your levels are back to normal. Sounds like a vv early MC hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

tbh i like to think it was human error! i don't see how its possible to get 10 then just nothing and the doctor not even consider pregnancy if it was... you know so i think someone in the lab was in a hurry because it was the weekend and wrote it down wrong??? it happens!


----------



## dan-o

Could be! Maybe it was written as 1.0 & got misread! xx


----------



## Quaver

Glad it was just some error:flower:


----------



## lynne192

i don't know it was an error i just don't want to think its anything else and doubt i'll ever know?


----------



## Quaver

lynne192 said:


> i don't know it was an error i just don't want to think its anything else and doubt i'll ever know?

Whatever it was, it's gone now:flower:


----------



## lynne192

yeah but some how i can't shake the confusion and depression it all brought with it :(


----------



## Quaver

lynne192 said:


> yeah but some how i can't shake the confusion and depression it all brought with it :(

:hugs:


----------



## lynne192

thanks


----------



## missyy

_hey i know this was posted last yr and im sorry to bring it up again im having the same problem well simular, ive just registered today so again sorry... i did 7 home pregnancy tests and they came up positive but with very faint lines but still noticiable, i went to the doctors got a blood test and it said neg but it came back with my hcg levels as 10.. i was confused with this so i went to the doctors again because i started bleeding heavy but still kept getting pos pregnancy test the doctor said i wasnt pregnant and with faint lines even thou there noticiable is a neg! and said IF i was pregnant i could still be miscarrying im confused and have no idea weather to wait a couple of weeks and see or wat the go is??? did you find out wat your 10hcg levels were?. _


----------



## lynne192

mine were due to a rare hormonal defect they believe, anyways apparently what mine should have been (if i was normal) would have been a chemical pregnancy and if you results come back above 2 they must be rechecked! see a different doctor and get more advice, its medically negative for pregnancy even though it could be a chemical pregnancy.


----------

